# Basement Bathroom Rough-In Help



## atilla137 (Jun 20, 2006)

My brother and I are framing the basement and we need some help with the size of the bathroom.I am in Ontario, Canada .I have a lot of questions. In the attached picture the tub/shower drain line is to the far left (I hope). We plan to install a American Standard Cadet Spa 5 Whirlpool (from the Home Depot, MFG Part # 1714019.020) with the following dimensions; Height:62 In., Width:34 In., Depth: 25.5 In. Using the tub drain as a reference point, where do we build the wall?? Is there a P-Trap beneath the concrete or does it go above the concrete under the tub? Is the correct measurement from the centre of the toilet drain to the finished wall behind the toilet 12 inches? So the vent stack is in the wall?
Please forgive my ignorance (which is NOT bliss ) and I thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Trap for tub is below the surface of floor, at whot point does the tub connect to the trap, that depends and the installation of the tub, only you can decide that. most will connect at the edage or just to the inside edge of the rough wall. Toilet is 12" to center off finish back wall.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

If you are asking where do you build the wall that surrounds the tub - the tub alcove? That depends on the tub, all are different. What you want to do is go to American standards website and bring up your exact unit, they should have .PDF spec sheets and install guides to give you dimensions etc.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*I went through similar thing*

I finished framing for my basement's bathroom, and I went through similar questions you have, try not to break the concret and use the rought in the way it is. I have to find a shower pan with position of the drainage the same distance between the outer wall...etc. It is not easy, but I did find one that match, I purchased the unit and use it to make exact measurement for the wall positioning. Kind of making sure the shower pen fit between corners, walls, ..etc. I think you need to do similar thing : i.e. purchase the unit first before framing the wall to make sure you have enough space for the rough in...

One thing I overlook may be you want to consider, before cutting the drain pipe for your tub, make sure you decide whether you have tile underneath the tub or not, this make the height different, I should have considered that and when laying the marble I don' need to cut arround the edge of the shower unit which I need to do now... It would be ok for tiles I guess, but I am using marble, cutting marble around a circular base shower unit is really a challenge for me which I need to tackle in the future...

Good lucks to your project and I am still working on mine and I am at wiring stage. I also live in Ontario...


----------

